# Dust Under Beds?!?!?!?!



## 2007glory

Am I the only person on earth with HUGE dust problems under the beds?????? :shrug: I can dust DAILY and by the next day, it just as bad! :flame: We don't have this problem in other parts of the house. I can dust furniture with a damp microfiber cloth, and it will stay pretty much clean for a month! I think I'm going to start placing bath towels under the beds, and when they get dusty, toss them in the wash! Any other solutions??  Cheryl


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen

We have wood floors in the bedroom, and I swear I get a full grown wookie every time I sweep under the bed. How do so many seriously monstrous dust yaks get under my bed?? I am not shedding that much am I?

So no, you are not the only one who can probably knit godzilla a sweater out of the sweepings from under your bed. 

Maybe we should be talking to the fibre arts people.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen

Oh, a solution? A shop vac will make some short work out of those hairballs, but dragging it up and down the stairs is a workout. That and I always smack my shin on the dang thing. Ok, so I don't have a solution. Anyone else?


----------



## PineRidge

Get the kids to play hide and seek, and tell one to hide under your bed? LOL, sorry, my kids did that last weekend and I thought ds was big foot when he crawled out :help: You know t's bad when your kids comment how dusty it was under there!

Normally I just try and sweep what I can reach, then once every couple of months get dh to help move the bed around the room so I can clean. Not very fun.

Oh, I know, if you have a cat, roll a couple of kitty toys under there, then when the kitty comes out, wipe the dust off? Even better if it's a long hair cat


----------



## Julia

Roomba robotic vacuum.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen

You could let the kids wear an oversize wool sweater, lay down by the bed, and you could grab their ankles and use them as a dust mop!


----------



## Maura

A dust ruffle will help, but it's got to go all the way to the floor.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Try having 6 house cats all shedding all the time. I have no dust bunnies - I have cat coats sans the cats! We have hard floors, no carpets, and it seems no matter how often I sweep, I'm gathering huge amounts of cat hair as I go. I can't get rid of the cats (and don't want to anyway), so it's a part of life I live with. 

One thng that will not cut down on the dust, but will help keep it together as you sweep it up...use a very slightly damp dustmop or Swiffer-type sweeper. It attracts and holds the cat hair and dust bunnies so you don't have to chase them around while you clean the floors.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen

Don't you keep expecting to go upstairs and find a naked cat hiding under the bed??


----------



## Spinner

I want a Roomba and a Zoomba.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

TheBiscuitQueen said:


> Don't you keep expecting to go upstairs and find a naked cat hiding under the bed??


*LOL, BQ!* I don't have an upstairs, but with as much cat hair as I sweep up every day, I should have nekkid kitties, lol! They have lovely, thick coats, every one of them. :shrug: I keep hoping that with winter coming on, they'll decide to hold onto a little more fur. 

Back to the original question - I've noticed that the hotels have platforms under the boxspring and mattress - eliminates any place for dust bunnies to hide. Of course, the trade off there is that: A. You can't just move the furniture around if the platform is permanently attached, and B. You lose the storage space under the bed. I guess you have to decide what is most important to you. I know that with kid's beds, a platform is great - no place for them to hide the apple cores and candy wrappers.  A captain's bed is even better - drawers to hold "stuff" and still no place for the dust bunnies to gather.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen

My son asked if he could just put the bed right on the floor, and I said "Have at it!" It is so nice not worrying what might be under there.


----------



## House faerie

Dust would be the least of my under-the-bed issues! LOL


----------

